# ~Triton M-litter 1 yr. old today...~



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday to all of Triton M-litter pupps!!!








They are 1 YEAR OLD today!!!








Happy birthday Moxie, Maximus, Milo and MYTH (aka Brandie)..

Here are some pics of my princess on her birthday...

BRANDIE AT 6 WEEKS... FIRST TIME I MET HER..








][/url] 

BRANDIE WITH HER NEW MOMMY AND DADDY.. 








][/url] 

FIRST NIGHT AT HOME...









][/url] 

WITH HER NEW BIG BROTHER..









][/url] 

AND FINALLY TODAY AT 1 YEAR OLD!!









][/url] 









][/url] 









][/url] 









][/url]


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a cutie she is!







Of course, she looks a lot like my Heidi, so I'm a little biased.

I love the picture of Brandie and her big brother. He looks so huge next to her.

Happy birthday, Brandie!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I can't believe she is a year old already! Time flies!! Happy Birthday Brandie and the rest of the Triton bunch!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

A year already?!!! WOW 








M pups!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Brandie says thank you to all the happy birthday wishes. She has had a fun day today, she got to chase her ball several times today, got to go for an hour walk, and we just got back chasing the ball again on the yard. Now she is taking a beauty sleep in her crate..








Yes Brandie looked like mini-me next to Cody, well still does. My Cody is a VERY big boy and Brandie is a very petite young lady! She will always look like a puppy next to him.
I hope some of the other Triton M-puppy owners will post pics today!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday! I can't believe they are all a year old either







She looks wonderful Paivi, couldn't ask for a better owner


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you Trish!!!







I could not ask for a better puppy; she has been everything we wanted and even my DH who is not a dog person, LOVES to cuddle with Brandie and just adores this little girl. Of course he is also very proud of her when she excells in bitework and is crazy after the ball. Her personality, temperament has been flawless, she is such a confident little girl, always ready to do something!
She has been such a perfect addition to our family, I could not have hoped for anything better. She is just perfect!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy First Birthday and many, many more!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I can NOT believe it's been a year.. MY God Paivi.. I remember you all counting down the days before these pups came home. HAPPY BIRTHDAY Brandie..and the rest of the M litter of Triton!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Happy 1st Birthday!

Time sure does fly... It seems like just yesterday..

Trish do you have pics of all the pups.. I'd love to see that cute fuzzy black one..


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Brandie


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Time does fly. Happy birthday Brandie and many more to come.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Aw....such cute pictures!! Love the one of her sitting next to Cody. Happy Birthday Brandie!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW, can't believe a year has gone already!! Happy birthday to all of them and many many many more years to come!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I cannot believe she is a year old already. it seems like it was just yesterday when she was a tiny puppy grabbing my pant legs and hanging onto my robe... NO WAIT... that is what she did yesterday... LOL







She has had quite a puppyhood, we let her be pretty obnoxious and wild.. LOL.. someday she will learn manners.. I swear..


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It goes so quickly! I remember when you got her! 

So where are the other M pups from teh board???










Lee


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I know that is a good question Lee... where are the other M litter pup owners????


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

*shhhhh* Sneaking in a little late!
Moxie had a great birthday too! I'll have to get pictures up soon!
I swear Paivi, I don't know how you find time to get online if Brandi is as much of an attention hog as Moxie lol
We had planned to get our CGC a week before their birthday, but bad weather stalled us (I drive 100 miles to classes with her). So, will have to wait another month or so then we are taking it. I know she'll pass with flying colors. 

I am having the best time training her. Moxie's coat just shines! I need to talk to other owners of black shiney monsters so I can figure out how to take some great pictures that actually show up more than just a couple of ears and eyes lol









It is hard to believe they are one already! Moxie sends sis a Happy Belated Birthday to her









As soon as I can figure out how to get more than just a black furry blur in the pictures I'll post some! lol


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

to you and your littermates!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

to you and your littermates.


----------

